# Placing gratuity box in car, could it alarm more riders to tip?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....as a pax? My usual/automatic tip would be adjusted downwards. Don't feel bad, any 'tip' signs would do the same. 

.....as a driver. There is no way in hell I'd have a container or tip sign in my ride. Too close/adjacent to begging. 

Tipping is voluntary or ain't. Period. (yes yes I know some higher end restaurants add gratuity automatically for parties of a certain size)


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

No box needed.

Every day you head out do some tip seeding using a cup holder in your ride. I usually put in a couple of $5 and a $10. You want people to think that $5 is a standard amount to tip for an average, short ride.

If at the airport I'll take out the $5 and use a $20. I want them to think $10 or $20 is customary for an airport ride.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

What are the odds of stacked tipping threads?!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Panhandling in your own car is never a good look


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Tip threads still going strong... but not as closely stacked as last night!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

haircut joints opened again today. I tipped her.....a lot....so happy to get a cut...first since June (the last time they were opened).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If you go that route,

You get more people putting money in if you empty it out after every ride, also there's less to _steal_.

Additionally.. having an empty tip box? Well i think if it's sitting there empty it might discourage robbing you. (because you don't have any cash.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I be trippin if pax ain't tippin 

The trick is to charm the shit out of them with witticisms so they don't notice you haven't vacuumed your car since June.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I be trippin if pax ain't tippin
> 
> The trick is to charm the shit out of them with witticisms so they don't notice you haven't vacuumed your car since June.


Still not vacuuming?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

MHR said:


> Still not vacuuming?


Permit me to demonstrate


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


Reminds me of thermostat lock boxes!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Permit me to demonstrate
> 
> View attachment 504164
> 
> View attachment 504165


God dude you must be as compulsive
as IRM thats what my car looks like 
AFTER I VACUUME IT !!!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> God dude you must be as compulsive
> as IRM thats what my car looks like
> AFTER I VACUUME IT !!!


Don't get penissy

Not vacuuming is MY shtick. Get yer own!


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Hood rats direct it


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


wow i hope you make enough tips to get robbed ,i just don't think that is really a worry. ha ha


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


In Chicago that box would long have been broken


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> In Chicago that box would long have been broken


More likely it were lost. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> More likely it were lost. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


Yes I meant Broken Into or vanish


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Permit me to demonstrate
> 
> View attachment 504164
> 
> View attachment 504165


Thats after 3 Rides max in New Orleans.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Thats after 3 Rides max in New Orleans.


The only thing that will make me immediately vacuum is glitter.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> The only thing that will make me immediately vacuum is glitter.


I bet there is someone in another forum (%@$*&)
who would gain your immediate attention in vacuuming.

.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


I absolutely respect your decision to do that. But I'll share that for myself I wouldn't like it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I absolutely respect your decision to do that. But I'll share that for myself I wouldn't like it.


Some of my riders did insist on tipping me in cash. I always said you can tip me in the app but They insisted eagerly. So I did come up with this idea. Some of the riders wanted to tip but they might worry that their tip would be in small amount. So I feel that they didn't want to take out their cash in front of me. After they exited, they have to walk or need to do something more urgent. So best time for them to tip is while sitting in the car. That's how I think.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

4 year driver in California, both Uber and Lyft.
X and Comfort.
I tried a tip jar with 3 ONE dollar bills and 1 FIVE dollar bill inside.
I kept it about a year with no TIP sign in the car .
Tips went up about 10 % total in cash and in the application.
I removed it after the pandemic because I have a partition in my car.
I encourage everyone to get a tip jar or a box.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I think its a great idea to have a tip jar!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Just an FYI - If I see a tip jar/can/box or an over-abundance of tip signs begging, I don't tip that driver. Other drivers that provide a good experience without all the boxes/signage, get taken care of.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I swear by my audio tip that I posted a while ago.

I pushed a button with a few minutes left on a ride on my smart watch and it would say in a robotic voice that "a previous customer has tipped you $5"

It would come over Bluetooth so the Pax could hear it. 
It definitely bumped up my tips.

Very subtle but very effective.

Here's a thread I made about it. Go to the end to see how I finally got it working. https://uberpeople.net/threads/audio-tip-sign.325459/


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I did a tip jar for a month, I got a lot more. "I'll tip you in the app" surprisingly they forgot


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I think its a great idea to have a tip jar!


keep your tip jar empty always alway always...

not only can you not steal from an empty tip jar but having an empty tip jar could tug at their heart.

"Oh my god, this guy has nothing in his tip jar"


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> keep your tip jar empty always alway always...
> 
> not only can you not steal from an empty tip jar but having an empty tip jar could tug at their heart.
> 
> "Oh my god, this guy has nothing in his tip jar"


I seem to get more cash tips than tips on the app(s) so after a good weekend I will have $60 to $90 in cash which I generally leave in my center console... any pax that see's my tip wad may think I don't need any more!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


why not? Seems to work at starbucks, the liquor store, dunkin donuts, the gas station...you know, everyone has the damn tip jar out now that I think about it.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

LOL tip jar is clown show shit you guys


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> LOL tip jar is clown show shit you guys


I will wear a BIG RED NOSE 
IF I GET A FEW $10.00 TIPS !


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> LOL tip jar is clown show shit you guys


I absolutely agree I think a tip chart even if it were to make me more money is just a terrible idea. It just seems kind of low class to me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> .....as a pax? My usual/automatic tip would be adjusted downwards. Don't feel bad, any 'tip' signs would do the same.
> 
> .....as a driver. There is no way in hell I'd have a container or tip sign in my ride. Too close/adjacent to begging.
> 
> Tipping is voluntary or ain't. Period. (yes yes I know some higher end restaurants add gratuity automatically for parties of a certain size)


I wish I remembered all the waitresses faces who didn't tip

Id love to visit them all and return the sentiment



tohunt4me said:


> I will wear a BIG RED NOSE
> IF I GET A FEW $10.00 TIPS !


Just drink more 
You can have one instead of wearing one


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Id love to visit them all and return the sentiment


Karma in your book? Little confused when RS drivers compare what we do, with a front house restaurant staff. RS it's Point A to Point B and that is it. Wait staff have a few more variables to deal with.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Karma in your book? Little confused when RS drivers compare what we do, with a front house restaurant staff. RS it's Point A to Point B and that is it. Wait staff have a few more variables to deal with.


i'm not sure I agree
We deal with drunks, violent people, stupid people. Waiting in horrible area is for gangsters with guns to come out and get in the car.
At least the waitress has people on the floor hook and back up her story that a drunk..
We risk deactivation
In my specific city the pay is not high enough without a surge or quest to do the work without a tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wallae said:


> i'm not sure I agree
> We deal with drunks, violent people, stupid people. Waiting in horrible area is for gangsters with guns to come out and get in the car.
> At least the waitress has people on the floor hook and back up her story that a drunk..
> We risk deactivation
> In my specific city the pay is not high enough without a surge or quest to do the work without a tip.


You summed up the " UBER EXPERIENCE" !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


I did something like that, and added a back story.
It worked.

My lil box had a sign on it that said, "I drive for Haley", on the dash board I had a pix of a 15 year oldish blond haired blue eyed young lady. Dunno who. Never met her.
If someone asked me about "Haley", I told them that she is my step grand daughter. "She got sick a couple years ago and it resulted in the loss of use of her kidneys. She is on the list for a transplant ... and while mom and dad have good insurance there is a lot of expenses not covered by insurance. So, I drive two or three days a week and the auto deposits into Haley's Kidney account. Tips help me pay for the gas so I don't have to come out of pocket. Sometimes I actually get enough to cover a tank of gas."

I would routinely pull $5 bills out.

Make 'em cry - they'll pay you for the entertainment.

Will I burn in Hell? Yea, prolly.
But, I had bellies to fill ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> We risk deactivation


please. with easy onboarding, you are never hired. So getting fired is super easy and fast as well. Wait staff go though an interview, are hired and then trained. RS drivers? None of those.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You summed up the " UBER EXPERIENCE" !


&#128514; I forgot about corona
Now we can't even identify the people that are in our cars and we're risking getting sick



SHalester said:


> please. with easy onboarding, you are never hired. So getting fired is super easy and fast as well. Wait staff go though an interview, are hired and then trained. RS drivers? None of those.


Again, I disagree


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Again, I disagree


that's ok. Walk in the shoes of wait staff for the exact same time you have as a 'driver'. You will come around, trust me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that's ok. Walk in the shoes of wait staff for the exact same time you have as a 'driver'. You will come around, trust me.


If you are happy I can get you one of these signs


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> If you are happy I can get you one of these signs


who said anything about no tipping? Hum.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> who said anything about no tipping? Hum.


Are you a waitress?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Are you a waitress?


with a face like that?
maybe at a truck stop on I5 somewhere outside of Red Bluff ..

now that you mention it ....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> with a face like that?


ok, that was just mean and confrontational. Oh Moderator; cleanup isle 3, please. 



wallae said:


> Are you a waitress?


er, ah, um who wants to tell him? &#129300;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ok, that was just mean and confrontational. Oh Moderator; cleanup isle 3, please.
> 
> 
> er, ah, um who wants to tell him? &#129300;


I know...These days, gender-specific nouns are often considered inappropriate. Our waiters and waitresses are now servers.
And perhaps you were a waiter and now are a waitress.
That's &#128076; ✅ 
We here at Uber accept all lifestyles.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> We here at Uber accept all lifestyles.


We?
Who you got in your pocket?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I absolutely agree I think a tip chart even if it were to make me more money is just a terrible idea. It just seems kind of low class to me.


Nope I tend to disagree. Low class is not the tip jar but rather its the cheap, stingy, self entitled, non tipping passenger that I consider being low class.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Nope I tend to disagree. Low class is not the tip jar but rather its the cheap, stingy, self entitled, non tipping passenger that I consider being low class.


Which is exactly what makes it ok to relieve them of an extra dollar or two because you have a great 'story'.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> I absolutely agree I think a tip chart even if it were to make me more money is just a terrible idea. It just seems kind of low class to me.


Tip jar is a beautiful thing. 
Some really wants to tip but they want to know the service worker that they tip. Tip jar is for people like them. 
Consider that a rider wanted tip but they are busy. As soon as they get out of the car, they put their business in priority. And later they forgot. Especially people who go to airport.
Have you ever feel disappointment on restaurant when you see a tip jar on counter especially you had ordered to go?
For me, when I see a service worker with a tip jar, I feel cheerful on him even if I didn't tip ( I have no cash on me not even one cent.)
But Some really don't want to tip at all. No need to discuss about them here.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> .....as a pax? My usual/automatic tip would be adjusted downwards. Don't feel bad, any 'tip' signs would do the same.
> 
> .....as a driver. There is no way in hell I'd have a container or tip sign in my ride. Too close/adjacent to begging.
> 
> Tipping is voluntary or ain't. Period. (yes yes I know some higher end restaurants add gratuity automatically for parties of a certain size)


Corporate shill strikes again.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

U


UberBastid said:


> We?
> Who you got in your pocket?


where?


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

Lol yall really this pressed for ****ing tips yo.. get another job if its that serious.. y yal swear people need to tip you and get but hurt when they dont 😁😁😁😁


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> And perhaps you were a waiter and now are a waitress.


ahem, er, um, ahhhh. Who wants to help this misguided and lost soul how to use search to find enlightenment?


HonkyTonk said:


> Corporate shill strikes again.


oh, my playmate is back. Back from your latest forced vacation, aye? But, yes, just for you I admit I work @ Uber. HQ is just an hour away.

You always out me and now all know. You silly goose. Just make sure you have your tip jar installed correctly; we wouldn't want it to roll about the vehicle, right?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> And perhaps you were a waiter and now are a waitress.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.
The 'removeadicktomy' is an easy procedure to execute.










How's the tips, boyz?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ahem, er, um, ahhhh. Who wants to help this misguided and lost soul how to use search to find enlightenment?
> 
> oh, my playmate is back. Back from your latest forced vacation, aye? But, yes, just for you I admit I work @ Uber. HQ is just an hour away.
> 
> You always out me and now all know. You silly goose. Just make sure you have your tip jar installed correctly; we wouldn't want it to roll about the vehicle, right?


If it was up to me the minute those cheap sons of guns sat in your car and the driver swipes start trip, immediately booming siren sounds would blast out of the car speakers, with flickering interior lights, and a robotic announcement..." You Are Transporting A Non-Tipping Passenger "... At which point I would swipe end trip and say get the "F" out. Have a nice day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ya know this is one of the reasons i prefer taxi...

They HAVE to select a tip option to pay with a credit card, if not we have to discuss how much change i'm getting back when they pay with cash.

It's a lot harder to "Forget" to tip when you have to push "other amount" type in zero, then hit 3 more buttons before swiping your credit card.

Also it's next to impossible to f_orget_ to tip when you hand me a $20 and I ask you "how much change do you want back hint hint nudge nudge"


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

No matter how much you try to prod some Pax's, they just will not change their behavior.
Those inclined to tip will tip and in many cases (such as I) tip because it's the right thing to do when you get good service. Not all people in the gig industry deserve or expect a gratuity, in which case, they get what they ask for. 
*A tip jar or box.......no way!*



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> If it was up to me the minute those cheap sons of guns sat in your car and the driver swipes start trip, immediately booming siren sounds would blast out of the car speakers, with flickering interior lights, and a robotic announcement..." You Are Transporting A Non-Tipping Passenger "... At which point I would swipe end trip and say get the "F" out. Have a nice day.


HARSH!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

My tips have definitely increased since placing a tip jar in my vehicle over 3 years ago. In fact, many riders have commented positively on it, and followed up with a tip. My advice is give it a try, you've got nothing to lose!


Wildgoose said:


> I am starting to believe that placing a clear locked gratuity box in RS car will urge riders to tip. Even if they don't tip in cash, it will urge riders to think about tipping via rider apps. One down side could be that that would be calling risk for getting robbed. How do you think?
> 
> View attachment 503592
> View attachment 503593


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> My tips have definitely increased since placing a tip jar in my vehicle over 3 years ago. In fact, many riders have commented positively on it, and followed up with a tip. My advice is give it a try, you've got nothing to lose!


It's embarrassing, you look like a beggar that's why Tips have drastically increased. Get a real job. Only sexy waiters get big tips


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> It's embarrassing, you look like a beggar that's why Tips have drastically increased. Get a real job. Only sexy waiters get big tips


Hmmm...Jealous? Just admit it. I'm sorry if I make more money than you!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Hmmm...Jealous? Just admit it. I'm sorry if I make more money than you!


A. Most people don't carry cash.
B. It is Covid19 times and even if they put cash in there, the virus will follow you unless you sanitize the **** bills. 
C. Sad you get paid so low as an Uber Ant that you have to resort to near pan handling? In all honesty the Taxi's or Limos don't do such a thing. Very sad Uber lowed you to .32c a mile so Uber can please its investors at the expense of your body and car deteriorating.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> A. Most people don't carry cash.


yeah, you might have that backwards. A few (me) no longer use cash, but clearly it is a minority who have crossed into that zone of never using cash.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Karma in your book? Little confused when RS drivers compare what we do, with a front house restaurant staff. RS it's Point A to Point B and that is it. Wait staff have a few more variables to deal with.


Will it make you happy if we compare what we do with cab drivers?

Last time I checked they get tipped far more often than most RS drivers.

If tips are good enough for cab drivers they're good enough for RS drivers.



Young Kim said:


> I absolutely agree I think a tip chart even if it were to make me more money is just a terrible idea. It just seems kind of low class to me.


Why isn't it low class for Starbucks, and a zillion other carry-out places to have tip jars?



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> My tips have definitely increased since placing a tip jar in my vehicle over 3 years ago. In fact, many riders have commented positively on it, and followed up with a tip. My advice is give it a try, you've got nothing to lose!


Other posters on this website have said the same thing. At least a few were originally opposed to it but became believers after giving it a try.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Why isn't it low class for Starbucks, and a zillion other carry-out places to have tip jars?
> 
> 
> Other posters on this website have said the same thing. At least a few were originally opposed to it but became believers after giving it a try.


Those are all good points... I take back what I said about it being a "terrible" idea or it being low class. Not just because you disagreed with me, but often I pay special attention always to people who (with conviction) go against my train of thought... I suppose it is fine then if drivers put one in. After reading your post, I carefully considered it, and I was almost sold myself on it. But in the end, I decided not to have a tip jar mainly because I work the overnight shift in Chicago... and since it is already so dangerous, I figured a tip jar full of cash would possibly cause trouble for me. But thank you for your thoughts on this matter!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> A. Most people don't carry cash.
> B. It is Covid19 times and even if they put cash in there, the virus will follow you unless you sanitize the @@@@ bills.
> C. Sad you get paid so low as an Uber Ant that you have to resort to near pan handling? In all honesty the Taxi's or Limos don't do such a thing. Very sad Uber lowed you to .32c a mile so Uber can please its investors at the expense of your body and car deteriorating.


Ok. You know EVERYTHING. Happy now? Good. Now just go away!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok. You know EVERYTHING. Happy now? Good. Now just go away!


Nay new member, I am long time member you and you're just a new member.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Will it make you happy if we compare what we do with cab drivers?


go be a cab driver, then. I've never said boo about cab drivers, so unsure why this is being asked of me.

My reply was uber drivers can not be compared to waiter/waitress as their job is a wee bit more complicated than Point A to Point B. Plus as I've posted before you are much more likely to eat at the same restaurant vs having the same driver again; so tipping is different due to that as well.

Plus, paying customers tend to tip better with food vs drivers. Anybody who got into RS for the tips, was confused or informed incorrectly.

Next


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> go be a cab driver, then. I've never said boo about cab drivers, so unsure why this is being asked of me.
> 
> My reply was uber drivers can not be compared to waiter/waitress as their job is a wee bit more complicated than Point A to Point B. Plus as I've posted before you are much more likely to eat at the same restaurant vs having the same driver again; so tipping is different due to that as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

>>>>When did I say that? Do you always try to speak for others?

who said I did say you said that? I'm guessing, maybe you read it and maybe put more into my reply than there is? Maybe? For sure?

Be way more careful before you head explodes next time. sheesh. And learn to quote correctly; it's helpful.

oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> go be a cab driver, then. I've never said boo about cab drivers, so unsure why this is being asked of me.
> 
> My reply was uber drivers can not be compared to waiter/waitress as their job is a wee bit more complicated than Point A to Point B. Plus as I've posted before you are much more likely to eat at the same restaurant vs having the same driver again; so tipping is different due to that as well.
> 
> ...





SHalester said:


> >>>>When did I say that? Do you always try to speak for others?
> 
> who said I did say you said that? I'm guessing, maybe you read it and maybe put more into my reply than there is? Maybe? For sure?
> 
> ...


No, its you that needs to learn how to be "thoughtful" or more so, useful by way of contributing intelligent ideas that other drivers can benefit from. As for your welcoming me to the community, do something better and keep it!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> go be a cab driver, then. I've never said boo about cab drivers, so unsure why this is being asked of me.


Should cab drivers be tipped? If yes, why not RS drivers?



SHalester said:


> My reply was uber drivers can not be compared to waiter/waitress as their job is a wee bit more complicated than Point A to Point B. Plus as I've posted before you are much more likely to eat at the same restaurant vs having the same driver again; so tipping is different due to that as well.


Whether or not waiting on tables is more complicated is your opinion only.

RS is vastly more dangerous and costly than waiting on tables. A RS driver literally has the lives of their pax in their hands. Other types of livery drivers have traditionally been tipped.

Waitstaff work for their tips and so long as they provide satisfactory service they should be tipped. So should RS drivers.

There's jobs such as barbering and hairstyling that are more complicated than waiting on tables, bartending, or handing someone a cup of coffee at a coffee shop. So what? Should there be a pissing contest between service occupations to decide which should be tipped?

If not for the lying asswipe Uber co-founders Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp's contempt of cab drivers and their "tip's included in the fare" lie, tipping RS drivers would have been a no-brainer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Should cab drivers be tipped?


wrong question. Correct question to ask me would be 'do you tip cab drivers' and my answer would be, of course. But not as much as I tip RS drivers. Still unclear what that question has to do with my replies or this thread, tho.



Nats121 said:


> Whether or not waiting on tables is more complicated is your opinion only.


my opinion and pretty much a fact. Try again? And even if not, then my example of a paying customer is likely to use the SAME restaurant and have SAME staff makes tipping really really important, no?

the rest of what you posted is clearly your opinion. Walking across the street 'can' be dangerous. sheesh.



Nats121 said:


> f not for the lying asswipe Uber co-founders Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp's contempt of cab drivers and their "tip's included in the fare" lie, tipping RS drivers would have been a no-brainer.


yes, we know you are not happy. But still in the food delivery gig, which seems odd for somebody is full time angry and can't let it go.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wrong question. Correct question to ask me would be 'do you tip cab drivers' and my answer would be, of course. But not as much as I tip RS drivers. Still unclear what that question has to do with my replies or this thread, tho.
> 
> 
> my opinion and pretty much a fact. Try again? And even if not, then my example of a paying customer is likely to use the SAME restaurant and have SAME staff makes tipping really really important, no?
> ...


"*yes, we know you are not happy. But still in the food delivery gig, which seems odd for somebody is full time angry and can't let it go."*

If everyone would quit a job because they were unhappy with it you would see help wanted signs on every corner for miles and job resumes would be about 50 pages long. If you have a job you love God bless you but the majority of Americans would probably say otherwise when the alarm clock goes off in the morning. Quitting every job is not the answer. Venting in the "Complaint Forum" is a better solution.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wrong question. Correct question to ask me would be 'do you tip cab drivers' and my answer would be, of course. But not as much as I tip RS drivers. Still unclear what that question has to do with my replies or this thread, tho.


Your typical disingenuous routine. You know why I asked.


SHalester said:


> my opinion and pretty much a fact. Try again? And even if not, then my example of a paying customer is likely to use the SAME restaurant and have SAME staff makes tipping really really important, no?


It's your opinion.

Your original point was how "complicated" one job was vs another and thus more worthy of a tip than another. Stating that it's important to tip waitstaff to protect yourself from being mistreated by waitstaff in future visits has nothing to do with being worthy of a tip.


SHalester said:


> Walking across the street 'can' be dangerous. sheesh.


 Asinine comment.


SHalester said:


> yes, we know you are not happy. But still in the food delivery gig, which seems odd for somebody is full time angry and can't let it go.


Who's "we"?

You can't win an argument with facts or logic, so for the umpteenth time you drag out your very tired "disgruntled driver" motive routine.

Of course your motive is pure. It's not your tax write-off that made you support Prop 22, rather it was your concern that zillions of California RS drivers would be fired.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Your typical disingenuous routine.


oh, you are so smart. But, not this time. Sorry. The correction question is if each individual will tip a taxi ride. I can only answer for myself. So no points to you for getting it wrong. Sorry, not sorry. And yes, as posted, I'll tip a taxi driver something, but lower than what I would tip a RS driver.



Nats121 said:


> Your original point was how "complicated" one job was vs another


oh, you are so smart again. But like above, you got it wrong. That IS my main opinion and you didn't accept it; so I expanded the example to 'help' you. If you don't get it, well WHOOSH right over your head. I sure hope you tip your wait staff when you eat inside again.



Nats121 said:


> Who's "we"?


All the regulars who post here. Every single one knows you are butt hurt over RS companies and the 'changes' they 'forced' on you over the years. As a reminder each time they 'changed' the deal you were offered to decline them and remain offline. Going back in time, you think that would be better for you in the long run? I think it would. Less anger and spite is a good thing.

You wanna debate AB5/Prop 22 some more because you are clearly at a loss with this whole tip thing. OK, tho, gotta tell you Prop 22 is the law and now Calif drivers are paid now. Not much point to a debate now, huh?

AND yes, unlike the majority all I aim for is a postive cash flow annually, the tax write off (now reduced) and the schedule. Posted that about a zillion times. My backstory NEVER changes, unlike some here. All true too.

Next¿ :thumbup:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> oh, you are so smart. But, not this time. Sorry. The correction question is if each individual will tip a taxi ride. I can only answer for myself. So no points to you for getting it wrong. Sorry, not sorry. And yes, as posted, I'll tip a taxi driver something, but lower than what I would tip a RS driver.


A paragraph of incoherent, rambling babble.


SHalester said:


> oh, you are so smart again. But like above, you got it wrong. That IS my main opinion and you didn't accept it; so I expanded the example to 'help' you. If you don't get it, well WHOOSH right over your head. I sure hope you tip your wait staff when you eat inside again.


And another...

Are you on something? Wow



SHalester said:


> All the regulars who post here.


The "regulars" are more than capable of speaking for themselves.



SHalester said:


> Every single one knows you are butt hurt over RS companies and the 'changes' they 'forced' on you over the years. As a reminder each time they 'changed' the deal you were offered to decline them and remain offline. Going back in time, you think that would be better for you in the long run? I think it would. Less anger and spite is a good thing.


The paragraph above shows you haven't read my previous posts over the years or you haphazardly skimmed thru them, because if you had read them, you wouldn't have typed such a clueless paragraph.

I wasn't "butt hurt" over any rideshare changes because I wasn't doing this job in old days of $2 per mile pay rates in 2013.

The pay had been cut to garbage rates long before I started in 2017.

The change to Upfront Pricing in 2017 was a scam, but due to my driving schedule and the type of driving I did, it didn't have as much of an impact on my earnings as some other drivers. The same is the case with the loss of surge. It hasn't impacted me a whole lot.

As far as Eats is concerned, you're also wrong. I've stated on many occasions that I think the switch to a system of more transparency has been a major improvement, even with the continuous paycuts.

I've stated on many occasions why I'm still doing this job and why I'm pushing for major improvements, so I'm not gonna rehash it here. Use the search engine.



SHalester said:


> think it would. Less anger and spite is a good thing.


Spite? I've been accused of various things on this website but spite is a new one.



SHalester said:


> You wanna debate AB5/Prop 22 some more because you are clearly at a loss with this whole tip thing.


No, I didn't refer to Prop 22 in order to debate it. There are plenty of threads I can go to for that.



SHalester said:


> about a zillion times. My backstory NEVER changes, unlike some here. All true too.


As I stated above, you can find my "backstory" in the search engine.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Your original point was how "complicated" one job was vs another and thus more worthy of a tip than another.


OMG.
I just thought of something.

I had my hip replaced a couple of years ago. It's a procedure that is done thousands of times a month in the US, well it used to but prolly not much any more. 
Anyway, should I have tipped my doctor?

It's a pretty complicated procedure. Lots of technology. Lots of really educated and skilled people in that OR just to put a new leg on me. 
I shoulda tipped everybody?

When the nurse brought me my pain meds and meals ... should I have tipped?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> OMG.
> I just thought of something.
> 
> I had my hip replaced a couple of years ago. It's a procedure that is done thousands of times a month in the US, well it used to but prolly not much any more.
> ...


Should you continue to post ridiculous comments? &#128528;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DriversAreMean said:


> Panhandling in your own car is never a good look


I like to call it "making more money than you!"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The paragraph above shows you haven't read my previous posts over the years


year; not years. But yes I read most of your notes in certain forums. You are never ending angry with every single change that has occurred since you began RS. We get it. Way past time to move past your anger to some other feeling.

OR, you know, you can use your power of choice and cease all gigs that cause you heartburn. But, you do you. I hope you can move past your blockage. It is not healthy.

and please learn to read. I never mentioned YOUR backstory; don't know what it is and don't care. Beyond 'I'm angry Uber did this, Uber did that; whaaa whaa whaaa whine whine cry cry. Your tears flood the threads.

Nuff said.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> year; not years. But yes I read most of your notes in certain forums. You are never ending angry with every single change that has occurred since you began RS. We get it. Way past time to move past your anger to some other feeling.
> 
> OR, you know, you can use your power of choice and cease all gigs that cause you heartburn. But, you do you. I hope you can move past your blockage. It is not healthy.
> 
> ...


Geez, you are so worthlessly opinionated!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Should you continue to post ridiculous comments? &#128528;


Yes.
It's my job.
It's what I _DO_.

Don't like the competition?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Don't like the competition?


&#128514;&#128517;
Please stop. It hurts laughing this hard!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Geez, you are so worthlessly opinionated!


no way?  &#129300; Thanks for the report card, member. First time online in a forum, aye? If everybody agreed and joined hands, there would be no posts here, right?

When your annoyance budget is exceeded, the ignore option is yours to use, free of charge.

Ok, sock? :roflmao:


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> no way?  &#129300; Thanks for the report card, member. First time online in a forum, aye? If everybody agreed and joined hands, there would be no posts here, right?
> 
> When your annoyance budget is exceeded, the ignore option is yours to use, free of charge.
> 
> Ok, sock? :roflmao:


Why would I ignore you? Your level of ignorance at times is well worth the entertainment value &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Your level of ignorance at times is well worth the entertainment value


nice, that is the report card I'd give you, as a sock; less the entertainment value. You ain't, yet. You have work to do.

But you rock that tip jar, ok? I see one of those and tip is adjusted.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ignore option is yours to use, free of charge.
> 
> Ok, sock? :roflmao:


Funny timing, I just ignored the troll a few seconds before I read your post.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> nice, that is the report card I'd give you, as a sock; less the entertainment value. You ain't, yet. You have work to do.
> 
> But you rock that tip jar, ok? I see one of those and tip is adjusted.


Big deal. Can't satisfy everyone!


----------

